# Energy & Alertness Supplements/Medications



## shoe (Dec 14, 2005)

Okay, so I've been in need of something to give me energy and to keep me awake and alert during the day, and have been looking around at different ideas for doing this. I want to know what other people's experiences are.

Anyway, here's what I've tried:

Ginkgo Biloba - result: makes me feel anxious, but doesn't help keep me awake

Caffeine - yes, stimulants like this aren't always good for us anxiety folk, but this works great and makes me feel great - for a limited time anyway. I don't want to develop a dependence on it though.

Ginseng (Korean) - just started this today, so far so good, but I still have to give it more time and maybe try differing doses.

Here's things that I've heard of but havent' tried:

Eleuthero (Siberian Ginseng) - I get mixed information on this, not sure if its supposed to give energy or boost 'mental functioning'

Provigil (modafinil) - A prescription medication that appears to be non-habit forming. But darnit, you need a prescription for it!

Lastly, some odd things my health food store rep suggested:

'Royal Jelly' - some kind of natural sugar that the 'queen bee' eats? The rep said that it also supposedly helps in aging since the queen bee winds up living a much longer life than other bees. I'm like.. wtf? How do you extrapolate something like that to humans.. sounded like BS to me.

Bee pollen - Maybe the same concept, I don't know.

Energy bars.. mostly sugar, not good. I don't like the ups and downs I get with sugar.

Anyway, what are other people's experiences?

thanks!
shoe


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

I've heard Rhodiola Rosea, which is said to help with social anxiety, is also a treatment for chronic fatigue syndrome. Maybe look into that. I have it in powder form, but the taste is so awful that i can't keep taking it to find out. I think someone else on here posted about the "energy" effects of it.


----------



## microbe (Apr 3, 2006)

proper diet didn't help my lack of energy. 
caffine, yohimbe, and other natural stimulants may leave you clammy, jittery, and anxious.

i'm looking for a solution myself.


----------



## shoe (Dec 14, 2005)

Gumaro, diet changes haven't helped me either, but its definitely a good idea to keep healthy 

seph, thanks for the idea.. I'll have to look that one up.

microbe, haven't heard of yohimbe.. but if it leaves u feeling miserable maybe its not such a good idea hehe.


----------



## emily77 (May 4, 2006)

Its not really a supplement, but have you thought of trying a clensing program of some sort? like a colon cleanse? I find that if i do a clense regularly, it helps keep my energy up, without the stimulating effects, and it seems to last longer than any supplement ive ever tried. Sometimes just having food impacted in your gut can cause a lack of energy due to improper digestion.


----------



## shoe (Dec 14, 2005)

eww. lol, sorry. :lol I know what you are referring to though hehe

Oh man.. hahaha, I just recalled how my cats would literally BURST out of the litter box after doing their business.:lol hahaha.. and beforehand they looked sooo grumpy. hahaha.. *ahem* sorry that picture just came to my mind when I thought about what you were saying :doh 

okay, anyway.. I thank you for the advice hehe.. its actually not bad advice I think, but not sure if its the right advice for me


----------



## emily77 (May 4, 2006)

hahahahaha. cute. thanks for the mental picture of my own cats running around like they just dropped 5 pounds. 5 stinky pounds i have to scoop out later.


----------

